# Introducing new young kitten to older kitten



## sibellius (May 9, 2010)

The other day we adopted a 3 month old male kitten from the shelter to keep our active 11 month old female happy. We've done a good bit of research on introducing two cats but the problem is that we aren't able to do the week long isolation with the gradual scent introduction and etc. 

We've given the kitten kind of a "safe area" with her own food/water and litter box and so far what we've been doing are supervised visits between the two cats. Whats been happening is that our female has been stalking the kitten and pouncing at her and then batting her on the head, almost like shes playing with a toy. The kitten has acted completely submissive and just freezes, never fighting back or hissing. The kitten tries to very slowly explore the rest of our apartment but is constantly being antagonized by the other cat batting her around. After about 30 minutes we put the kitten back in the safe room to give her a break. The batting has been the extent of the aggressiveness and there hasn't been any real fights or growling/hissing. The kittens body language isn't really exhibiting any kind of stress and she is eating/drinking/using the litter box just fine. 

Is this behavior normal and should we allow it to continue or try to intervene? Any tips or suggestions going forward?


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I had a similar problem when introducing a new 9 month old male cat to our 1.5 year old resident cat. They fought and still do (like right now) but they are friends now and will cuddle up together and lick each others faces. In our case the new male car acted territorial over our female. He had been surrendered to the shelter by his owners so he needs extra attention and doesn't always like it when someone else gets attention. Sometimes I'd stop the fights if they sounded really bad but otherwise let them go. It's their way of working out their pecking order and establishing their territory. You will want to make sure the kitten is not being hurt in anyway. If he is safe then this will just be a time for him to learn.


----------



## lisab3410 (Oct 2, 2009)

We introduced an 8 week old female to our 2 month old male last year. I read so much about how to introduce them and was so confused and worried. There was a lot of hissing and growling (from both of them, but mostly him) when we first brought her home, so when we went out we seperated them. But on the advice from our vet we just introduced them straight away (none of this long drawn out seperation process). Gizmo our older boy chased her, she ran away and hid - there was a lot of noise. Very soon though she stuck up for herself and before we knew it they were sharing a bed. They are now firm friends and always cuddle each other. If they are ever apart (this is not very often) then they will look for each other and pine for each other.

Though I felt really scared when we first put them together and worried that the little one would get hurt, she didn't and we just kept an eye on them till we were certain he wouldn't attack her or anything. She is actually a fisty little thing and now rules the roost.

I have absolutely no regrets about the way we introduced them and wonder if this long process other people go through is just delaying the inevitable when they first get together.

My cats eat together, sleep together and share the same litter tray. My introduction worries are over, now I have to learn about femaile cats in heat!!! Good luck!!!


----------

